# Trying a sour cherry wood



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 16, 2017)

results are outstanding....The sour is not as strong as the normal cherry. It's hard to describe. Like a fruity oak. But really really nice. I want to get more of this. The beef does not taste real great with normal cherry but this one is nice.


----------

